# Player of the Game Thread



## halfbreed

*3/12: Warriors at Hawks










Baron Davis

20 pts
8 ast
4 reb
6-10 3s

Postgame Quotes*

“I thought we did a great job of getting each other open shots. We’re a great shooting team when we have our feet set. We’ve got some good shooters on our team. We just did a good job of moving the basketball. We were looking to make things happen.”

On the third quarter:
“I got going, Dunleavy got going, and then that kind of opened up things on the inside. And we only went to the line twelve times.”

“I’m glad the trip is over with. I’m ready to go home and get some rest. I still have to look for a place to stay.” 

Game Recap


----------



## B Dizzle

nice idea, halfbreed! 

this was Baron's best game as a warrior so far, he shot the ball extremely well and I hope/think he'll shot the ball well the next few games, he always has some bad shooting games and then some very good shooting games!


----------



## halfbreed

*3/14: Warriors vs. Rockets










Zarko Cabarkapa

26 pts
10 reb
5-7 3s

Postgame Quotes*

On his three-pointers:
"I know I can shoot three-pointers. I was a three-point shooter, so tonight I made a lot of them."

On his play and the team’s play tonight:
"We all played good tonight. It was a good game. It was a good game for me. Every time coach puts me in the game I try to play hard. I need to show everybody that I can play the game." 

Game Recap


----------



## B Dizzle

career night for Zarko! I hope he continues to play that well!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Zarko Cabarkapa owns this league! nice game!


----------



## halfbreed

*3/17: Warriors vs. Kings










Jason Richardson

40 pts
10 reb
5 ast
2 stl
1 blk
16-28 FG

Quotes*

On if the amount of Sacramento fans in the building fueled his performance:
“It does fuel me more, especially at home. It makes you want to go out there and play hard, because this is our court. We should have the home court advantage, not them.”

On playing on National television:
“I wasn’t even paying attention to that, I just wanted to win the game tonight.”

On if they sensed the game was getting away from them:
“Yeah, we sensed that. When you have a team like Sacramento down, you have to keep on pounding, you can’t let them get up. They have guys capable of making big shots and scoring a lot of points. I think Cuttino Mobley stepped up his game, and really brought them back, but we just kept on fighting.”

On his shot that broke the tie:
“When the game is on the line, you know you have to hit the big shot. I was a little timid, but I knew the game was on the line, and I had the make that shot.” 

Game Recap


----------



## halfbreed

*3/18: Warriors @ Suns










Baron Davis

33 pts
8 reb
3 ast
4 stl
1 blk
7-10 3's

Postgame Quotes*

*Baron Davis*

"I started feeling it early and I tried to keep the momentum going. We're just trying to have a strong finish.''

*Derek Fisher*

"He's a great boost for our team. He had a tough time in New Orleans. He didn't enjoy it there. He's enjoying it here.

"He's a guy who can score, who makes plays -- he can do everything we need out there. He's fun to play with. We're glad to have him.'' 

*Mike Montgomery*

"Obviously, Baron has helped us. He controls the game. He talks and guys have confidence in him that he's going to find them.''

*Al Attles*

"He makes other people better. When he's healthy, he's up there with the best in the league. His teammates are rallying around him.''


----------



## halfbreed

*3/20: Warriors @ Kings










Troy Murphy

29 pts
14 reb
1 stl
1 blk
4-7 3's

Postgame Quotes from Murphy*

“Different guys have to step up when guys are out. Jason (Richardson) missed a bunch of games earlier this season with a sprained ankle and we didn’t win one of them. We had to make up for that poor showing.”

_On whether he was looking for his shot more with the other guys out:_
“A little bit. But Baron really looks for me on the pick-and-roll so he really found me and got me some easy buckets along with Derek (Fisher). Those guys really look for the roller and I got some opened looks and knocked them down.”

Recap


----------



## halfbreed

*3/23: Warriors vs. Mavs










Mickael Pietrus

22 pts
5 reb
2 stl
8-13 FG
6-7 FT*


----------



## halfbreed

*3/25: Warriors vs. Bucks










Baron Davis

29 pts
11 ast
5 reb
1 stl
10-18 FG
4-9 3's*


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Baron has been great this far... I really hope he won't break his back again.


----------



## halfbreed

*3/28: Warriors vs. Knicks 










Baron Davis

33 pts
9 ast 
4 reb
1 stl
12-18 FG
2-3 3's
7-9 FTs*

*Postgame Quotes*
*
Mike Montgomery*

_On Baron Davis’ performance:_
"We struggled a little bit with getting everybody going. I still think in a way, guys were waiting for Baron to make a play for them rather than doing their thing. He’s very accommodating, but it puts a lot of pressure on him to get people (going). Baron played very well. (He) accepts a challenge. When he sees (Stephon) Marbury having a game, he’ll be doggoned if he’s going to let anybody one-up him, so he gets out and goes to work. He’s getting in better shape, and he’s getting more comfortable with our guys. He made some calls out there early, he was out there calling plays, and that was good to see has well."
*
Mickael Pietrus
*
_On Baron Davis:_
"Baron is awesome, he had a great night. He’s an All-Star and I really enjoy playing with him."

*Troy Murphy*

_On Baron Davis:_
"Baron’s energy on the offensive side was great tonight. When guys have great games like that the other guys have to step up too and we did that tonight. We started the game off poorly but Baron kept us in it and guys just started hitting their shots."

*Baron Davis*

Winning is the most important thing. You have to get acclimated to your surroundings, now I’m a little bit settled so I can settle into a routine. You know, you have to find a home, settle in with the traffic.
_
On coming to The Warriors:_
"I’ve enjoyed it a lot. It’s been great, my teammates have been great, and they expect me to lead. That’s what I’m going to do night in and night out."

A lot of guys were tentative, not so much lacking in confidence, but lacking in that spunk. That’s what I was talking about, this team needing an attitude. The coach has told me to keep encouraging the guys.

Troy Murphy has been tremendous for us. He’s been a great rebounder since he joined the league. Each and every night somebody different has been stepping up in these victories. 

Game Recap


----------



## halfbreed

*3/30: Warriors @ Bucks










Baron Davis

25 pts
15 ast
5 reb
1 stl
9-20 FG
3-7 3's*
*
Postgame Quotes*

*Baron Davis*

_On getting a win on the road:_
“In the third quarter they did a good job of playing their strengths, we just wanted to extend our lead and get to the line and we did that in the second and fourth quarter. I thought I had an advantage in the post when Maurice Williams was guarding me.
_
On playing in the post:_
“Our outside shooting opened some things up for us in the post tonight, we took advantage of some match ups.”

_On the Warriors:_
“I think we are going to get better, we are going to get some guys some experience and they will get better as the season goes on and on to this summer.”


----------



## halfbreed

*4/1: Warriors @ Jazz










Derek Fisher

19 pts
3 reb
1 ast
5-10 3's*


----------



## halfbreed

*4/3: Warriors vs. Sonics










Jason Richardson

22 pts
5 reb
5 ast
10-17 FG*


----------



## halfbreed

*4/5: Warriors vs. Rockets










Baron Davis

40 pts (career high)
13 ast
5 reb
5 stl
11-20 FG
3-6 3's
15-16 FT*


----------



## halfbreed

*4/6: Warriors at Blazers










Troy Murphy

22 pts
10 reb
1 stl
1 blk
10-15 shooting*


----------



## halfbreed

*4/8: Warriors vs. Suns

Mickael Pietrus










28 pts (career high)
3 ast
2 reb
9-11 shooting
6-6 3's*


----------



## halfbreed

*4/10: Warriors vs. Spurs










Baron Davis 

38 pts
9 ast
6 reb
2 blk
1 stl
4 3's*


----------



## halfbreed

*4/11: Warriors @ Nuggets










26 pts
4 ast
3 reb
1 stl
5 3's*


----------

